# (Redes) Ver imagenio en gentoo. (open)

## tiamat

Hola, hace unos dias que tengo imagenio instalado. Quiero poder verlo en el pc, en windows me ha resultado muy facil, teniendo en cuenta que la dirección ip del decodificador es la siguiente 10.x.y.242 solo he tenido que cambiar la ip del equipo y el gateway por defecto.

Mi idea era que para hacer eso mismo en linux solo debería editar el archivo /etc/conf.d/net para dejarlo de la siguiente manera.

```
config_eth0=( "10.x.y.243 netmask 255.255.255.248 brd 10.x.y.247" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 10.x.y.241" )
```

Sin embargo, no funciona, con esto no tengo imagenio ni internet. ¿Alguien puede decirme qué estoy haciendo mal?.

----------

## esteban_conde

En micaso el la IP del router es la direccion gw y dentro del router en la seccion lan lo tengo puesto asi, con eso quiero decirte que a lo mejor tienes que abrir el router (abrir en este caso significa entrar en el via web o si conoces la sintaxis por telnet y cambiar esos valores) por otra parte si en windows te funciona tal como dices teoricamente no haria falta.

Por si acaso mira, de momento otra cosa no se me ocurre.

----------

## artic

Hola ,yo he probado en windows con el vlc y se ve perfectamente,con esos mismos datos arranco en gentoo y no ocurre nada.

En mi caso tengo una tarjeta wifi y una ethernet , supongo que el problema no esta en los datos (ip gw ) ya que si en un lado funciona en el otro tb deberian ir.

salu2

----------

## kabutor

HAce ya tiempo lei un post al respecto

No lo he probado.

----------

## tiamat

Hola, gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

Bueno, no se como pero ya he conseguido tener internet y ver imagenio a la vez. El caso es que lo he conseguido usando la configuración que puse más arriba. Sin embargo ahora lo que no me funciona es conseguir la ip por dhcp, si lo intento hacer así obtengo este error en el arranque de gentoo:

```
Starting eth0

Configuration no set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

Bringing up eth0

dhcp

running dhcpcd...

error, eth0: timed out

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net eth0 could no start
```

No es un problema muy grande puesto que ya no obtengo la ip por dhcp, pero es un fastidio no saber porqué pasa. Por si tuviera algo que ver he de decir que esto me empezo a pasar despues de tener que resetear el pc al quedarse colgado en una compilación.

Otra pregunta que tengo, es si alguien sabe como hacer para poder ver los canales de imagenio sin tener que tener sintonizado dicho canal en el decodificador, y es que eso lo puedo hacer en windows pero para ver un canal en gentoo necesito tenerlo tambien en el deco.

De nuevo gracias.

----------

## artic

 *tiamat wrote:*   

> Hola, gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Bueno, no se como pero ya he conseguido tener internet y ver imagenio a la vez. El caso es que lo he conseguido usando la configuración que puse más arriba. Sin embargo ahora lo que no me funciona es conseguir la ip por dhcp, si lo intento hacer así obtengo este error en el arranque de gentoo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Descargate la lista de canales en el foro de imagenio de www.adslzone.net .

----------

## tiamat

Hola artic, esa lista ya la tengo, pero solo funciona con el router encendido y sintonizando el canal que seleccione en la lista.  :Sad: 

----------

## artic

El router tiene que estar siempre encendido ,ya que imagenio es tv por adsl2+,respecto a la lista de canales es muy comoda ya que con hacer click en el nombre del canal a visualizar ya esta.

salu2

----------

## tiamat

Perdona artic, me referia a que tengo que tener el decodificador encendido y no el router como he comentado anteriormente. 

Para ver un canal tengo que elegirlo en la lista de canales y luego sintonizarlo en el decodificador, mientras que en windows con selecionarlo en la lista de canales es suficiente incluso teniendo el decodificador apagado.

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno, no se como pero ya he conseguido tener internet y ver imagenio a la vez. El caso es que lo he conseguido usando la configuración que puse más arriba. Sin embargo ahora lo que no me funciona es conseguir la ip por dhcp, si lo intento hacer así obtengo este error en el arranque de gentoo: 

 

Solucionado tras la actualización de hoy de dhcp   :Smile: 

----------

## artic

Ahhhhhh

Pues logico ,ya que estaras usando la misma ip que el desco.Yo con el desco apagado veo imagenio.

Creo que hay que sumar 1 a la ip ,o algo asi .Existe un howto en www.adslzone.net para este menester.

 *Quote:*   

>  Dirección ip = ponemos el valor que tenía Addres , en el decodificador 
> 
>  ( ¡ojo! hay que sumarle al último número- 1 ). Ej: 010.xxx.xxx.178 (valores en el 
> 
>  decodificador) 010.xxx.xxx.179 (lo que hay que poner en el pc ). 
> ...

 

----------

## tiamat

Gracias de nuevo artic, pero no es ese el problema, el deco tiene la ip 10.x.y.242 y yo estoy usando la 10.x.y.243 para el pc  :Sad: . 

Buscando en internet me he encontrado con este donde parece que hay más gente a la que le pasa lo mismo, pero no encuentran una respuesta al problema.

----------

